# Bowmaster Bow press



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Call Mathews!*

This is Mathews' number. 608 269 2728

I do not think they would recommend the Bowmaster.


----------



## typical2 (Mar 24, 2007)

It can work but it is not recommended. I use it on my Reezen 6.5. Works OK but definitely not ideal.


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

Why wouldn't it work??
It presses the bow by pressing the limbs.....the same thing you do when you draw the bow
there is nothing to contact the riser to bend it like many other presses do.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

I use it on my Bowtech Commander, doesn't take but a little pressure and I can remove or twist a string.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Risky*

If you have a Bow master press that is one thing but to buy a Bow master press to work on the parallel limb bows is not wise. 

Since you do not press at the tips of the limbs you have to press farther, and that risks damaging your limbs. 

For a little more money you can go to www.nitehawkarchery.com and get a press that is designed to press at the tips of the limbs and therefore is much safer to use.

Take a look before you spend your money on a risky press.

Good luck.


----------



## 5shot (Jan 27, 2008)

ken Johnson said:


> If you have a Bow master press that is one thing but to buy a Bow master press to work on the parallel limb bows is not wise.
> 
> Since you do not press at the tips of the limbs you have to press farther, and that risks damaging your limbs.
> 
> ...


Looks a little confusing to me.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*no confussion*

What is confusing about considering all of one's options. 

You can only benefit form knowing all of your choices. That is part of the reason AT exists. 

The Reezen bow has parallel limbs and needs to be pressed at the tips of the limbs. And it is risky not too.

What can be confusing about that?


----------



## AzHusker (Jan 20, 2010)

That Bowmaster touches the bow nowhere BUT the tips of the limbs, right?

I've used mine several times - wanted something portable to be able to take on a hunt - never had a problem with it.


----------



## fishingolf (Jul 21, 2009)

also used it to change cables/strings on my hoyt AM32 and it works fine. The bowmaster works by compressing the bow at the limb tips.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I just used the BowMaster press to change strings and cables on my Allegiance a month ago. Last night I used it to change out my limbs. This press will work for parallel limb bows. It comes in very handy.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

i used mine on my mathews outback always until i bought caution bar press, the bowmaster works perfectly, its not like you will be pressing the bow everyday


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Reason*

The bow master is not recommended for pressing parallel limb bow even by Bow master. They do not want to be libel when the quad adapter slips and your hands are between the bow string and the cables.

If you call either Bow Master or Mathews they will recommend you purchase a Nite Hawk Press. 

For a few dollars more you can eliminate any doubt.

This is from one of our customers.

Ken,
I want to tell you thanks for the quality product! I used to own a bow shop and a year and a half ago sold my share to my business partner. I work on my own equipment but really needed a press for a parallel limb bow. After allot of research I settled on yours. My wife spoke to a good friend of mine and got the information from him, then ordered it. It was a gift for Christmas that she gave me early so I could set up a new Hoyt I have. Your press is a testament to good common sense engineering, and better than any press I have used. Portable, well built, easy to adjust, and solid. Thank you for making this press affordable and of such high quality. Every serious archer should own one. Period. 
Thanks again. Keith Blais

Go to www.nitehawkarchery.com and take a look.


----------

